# Débit WiFi ATV2 vs ATV3



## Shurikn (13 Mai 2012)

Hello à tous,

Une des améliorations de l'ATV3 est une double antenne wifi pour une meilleures réception.

Hors je constate exactement le même débit de 65Mbps depuis l'utilitaire Airport entre l'ATV2 et l'ATV3.

La borne est une Airport Extreme configurée en 5Ghz. Les deux ATV sont censés parfaitement intégré la fréqu. 5Ghz, la connexion se fait très bien sur ce réseau mais pas de différence de débit selon les informations de l'utilitaire Airport...

D'autres expériences?

++ §hu


----------

